# I was told purebred, blue nose, pit bull...



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, I used the thread title to gain views LOL! But seriously, that is what the breeder advertised her as...and yes, I know better  I did pay a pretty penny for her, she's paperless...I don't care. I fell in love with her and that's that. On to my question...I have been reading the forum like crazy, and my understanding now is that purebred pit bulls do not come in the coat colour "blue". My pups Dad is papered (of course I am still waiting for the breeder to share that info with me *sigh*), Mom is not papered, he admitted. I do have pics of both parents and Mom was on site with pups when I went to pick out a puppy. I was told Dad comes from top bloodlines, blah blah blah...he's huge at 90 lbs (doesn't look like it to me in these pics). My puppy Diva is weighing in at 21 lbs and she's 11.5 weeks old now. I have contacted the breeder for further info like he said I could, and of course...no response (typical backyard breeder, whatev). What are your thoughts on my pups looks? Does she have staffy mixed in there somewhere? I honestly could care less, I'm just curious. I picked my pup for her nice, calm, but not too shy, personality. She's smart, friendly, and we love her to bits! I will post a few pics of her, and her Mom and Dad. I welcome any feedback you guys have. She looks so different than both her parents. I would never guess she was their pup.

Thanks,
Shaunna

This is Diva :woof:









This is her with my male Catahoula mix, Scooter









This is her Mom

















This is her Dad


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Bully mix for sure. Dad is a handsome guy. Mom looks like an American Bulldog mix of some kind. 
Bull breed mix is the best you'll get without a ped though. 
True APBTs top out around 70ish lbs chain weight. And that's pretty big for the breed. 
Blue was a color that they culled from game lines. So it's all but unheard of in a true game bred dog from start to finish in a ped. There are some out there, but 9 out of 10 times there's an AmStaff or AmBully hiding in there somewhere.
Your pup is wicked cute. Keep an eye on those front legs. Given his size there's a chance he might start knuckling over. In one of the pics it looks like he might even already be starting.


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you for responding! I suspected kind of the same thing, maybe some bully or staffy in the Mom or something. What does knuckling over mean though? I have not heard of that before! I have a very brief 4 second video if that helps...ugh, just googled knuckling over and now I'm worried!


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

All right, I poked around on the forum gathering info. Came across the diet to help with knuckling. I am already feeding a great food (Acana Classics) and it is 29% protein (is that a smidgen high?). The breeder had her on Acana Regional which is 35%. I have already been giving yogurt and pumpkin daily (as well as cranberry powder). I will add the cod liver oil and apple cider vinegar. I have both on hand already. It can't hurt! She gets lots of sun and exercise. Our home is all laminate flooring, so that kind of sucks, but I can't change it. I will definitely keep an eye on her front legs and try taking preventative measures so that we don't end up with any problems. I am so grateful for you to point out this could even be a concern, it is something my eye wouldn't even have picked up and the vet did not mention anything when she got her last set of shots. You're a pro, that's for sure! Thanks for the help.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Good eyes Mac, and I agree. It does look like there is some minor knuckling starting. Diva - don't worry too much about the knuckling. It's pretty straightforward to correct and the diet works wonders. One of my pups knuckled really bad and now has the most perfectly straight legs at just over a year old all thanks to that diet. 

I had a big blue APBT boy papered through ADBA but even with his lineage and papers, I am sure there's got to be some AmStaff or AmBully SOMEWHERE. We all looked at his papers and couldn't find any AmBully but he was a big boy, much bigger than a true game bred APBT. Your girl is gorgeous but definitely bigger than a true APBT. 21 lbs at 12 weeks is a big girl! My oldest is a big girl too at 80 lbs but the pups are much truer to APBT size weighing in around 55lbs each roughly.

The Acana you feed is higher in protein than the ToTW that goes with the diet but I don't think it should be too high. It's lower than a lot of the 'high protein' foods and should work with the diet and supplements you feed.

BTW Welcome aboard!!

~Jess


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Aw thanks Jess, I appreciate the warm welcome. I was not expecting such a big girl when I bought this pup! We started the diet yesterday (she loves it). Thanks for your feedback on the food I am feeding. I was hoping it would be ok. I just bought a 17kg bag. It's nice to hear you have had success with the diet. I am just so grateful that because of the info shared here I can catch this early.


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Diva wants to know if you guys think her legs are looking better. She's still on the diet for knuckling over, how long should we do it for?
14 weeks old now and 28.5 lbs  love her to bits!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

She looks great! I love her white markings. I kept up the diet for 4-6 weeks after they straightened? It's been a while but it was something around there. Everything in the diet is excellent for her so it definitely won't hurt her to be on it long term plus if she starts to knuckle again, you can always go back on it so it's really your call there. I'm not sure if this is going to make sense or not but I'm going to try - her legs look straight but her joints still look a little "bulky" around the wrists so I would stick with it a little while longer. With mine, I stopped the diet for a week or two while their wrists were kinda "bulky" like that and they started to knuckle again. I'm not entirely sure if it's related or not but I found that once that "bulk" straightened out more, there were no more knuckling problems when we stopped the diet. I hope that made sense! 

~Jess


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you Ciaramama, that is exactly what I was thinking. She looks straight but still bulky in the knee area there. I'm not sure if that is just the way she is, or still part of the whole knuckling thing. She lovessss her special breakfast, so I have no problems keeping it up. I appreciate you taking the time to have a peek


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

DivaDavies said:


> Thank you Ciaramama, that is exactly what I was thinking. She looks straight but still bulky in the knee area there. I'm not sure if that is just the way she is, or still part of the whole knuckling thing. She lovessss her special breakfast, so I have no problems keeping it up. I appreciate you taking the time to have a peek


Of course and keep us posted! You may want to cut back a little bit on the food though. She looks good but she looks like she may be getting a bit chunky. She's young yet but I would either up the exercise or decrease the food a bit. Carrying extra weight is just as hard on the joints of a pup as it is on the joints of a human.


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Hahaaaa! You calling my dog fat?  LoL, you're right. How did I not see that? She has been eating a ton! 3 cups per day. I'll cut her back a bit. I don't need another chubby dog. My 6 yr old catahoula is on a diet.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

DivaDavies said:


> Hahaaaa! You calling my dog fat?  LoL, you're right. How did I not see that? She has been eating a ton! 3 cups per day. I'll cut her back a bit. I don't need another chubby dog. My 6 yr old catahoula is on a diet.


LOL! In your defense it can be harder to recognize in some mixes because of their build. They can be bulkier and 'bigger' than a lot of other types. She really is so stinkin' cute though, chubby or not!


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Aw thanks, we are so in love with her. Tried to snap a few more pics to show what her body condition is like, but she just doesn't want to stand still at all lol! Not sure how much this will help, but what do you think? Still chubby?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes she looks much better in these pics. I would keep an eye on her though so she doesn't get chunky! You want to make sure you have that definition between her chest and booty from above and that ribs are easily felt. Must have been the pics before because she looks much better in these latest pics! Nice work!

~Jess


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

The way she's built is deceiving, sometimes I think she looks chubby, then from a different angle, not. I do however think I should scale her food back just a smidgen. 3 cups of Acana per day is a lot! I've also had her for 5 weeks now, so probably time to recalculate what a good amount is for her.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi guys! Just a little update. I think Diva's legs are good now. She is 6 months and 3 weeks old. She seems to have stopped growing! She had gained so rapidly for awhile then just stopped, and she's stuck at 49 lbs. Here is some new pics...still open to breed guesses and what you guys see in her as she matures.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Bully mix. She's not likely done growing out yet. She has probably just plateaued for a moment. You'll see her thicken up a bit over the next year or so.


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Bully mix. She's not likely done growing out yet. She has probably just plateaued for a moment. You'll see her thicken up a bit over the next year or so.


Hi Ecko, when you say bully mix, do you mean a mix of bully breeds, or bully breeds mixed with something else? I just ordered a couple DNA testing kits from Wisdom for my two brats....just for shits'n giggles


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the new pics DivaDavies, Diva looks fantastic. EckoMac, as always, is right. Diva has a ways to go as far as growing. You won't see her grown and filled out until she is at least two years old. Wait till that head of hers "pops" and she rests it on any and everything, LOL. Gorgeous girl.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Well hasn't she just turned into quite the stunner! You've done great with her for sure. I love her white socks and that pretty face. I've got to agree with the others, she isn't done growing for sure. You likely won't see it because you live with her but you'll know when she's going through another spurt - big appetite and not as active. At least that's how I knew with the dynamic duo. All they wanted to do was eat and sleep!

~Jess


----------



## HeatherSen (Dec 7, 2015)

She is so cute! She looks like my boy. Got him from the shelter. He was listed as a pit bull mix. From what I have learned, he is probably more on the amstaff side as far as size and color, but he is really just a mix. Probably from a backyard breeder. He is very loved tho! So sweet and cute, just as she is.


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

Ohhh, ok...very interesting. I did not think she had much growing left to do. I will just sit back and watch then! Thanks for the great compliments and help. This forum was my bible for the first couple of months after I got her.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

DivaDavies said:


> Hi Ecko, when you say bully mix, do you mean a mix of bully breeds, or bully breeds mixed with something else? I just ordered a couple DNA testing kits from Wisdom for my two brats....just for shits'n giggles


Bully mixed with whatever, could be bull breed, could be anything. Wisdom panel only recognizes the Am Staff and AKC breeds. So whatever it tells you, will be wrong. It's a giant waste of money. So much so, that my vet actually told me they didn't want to waste my money. (before I learned the truth about DNA kits)
Just assume she has some bull and some terrier in there. That should give you all the insight needed for health and training.

Most bull breeds don't "pop" until about 12-18 months. So she still has some time to grow.


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Bully mixed with whatever, could be bull breed, could be anything. Wisdom panel only recognizes the Am Staff and AKC breeds. So whatever it tells you, will be wrong. It's a giant waste of money. So much so, that my vet actually told me they didn't want to waste my money. (before I learned the truth about DNA kits)
> Just assume she has some bull and some terrier in there. That should give you all the insight needed for health and training.
> 
> Most bull breeds don't "pop" until about 12-18 months. So she still has some time to grow.


That's why I said just for shit's n giggles. I've got money to burn, no biggie...dna tests were done and sent in...now I'm just waiting for the results. Will share so we can all have a laugh


----------



## DivaDavies (Jul 3, 2017)

THE RESULTS ARE IN! The test for Diva came back as... 100% American Staffordshire Terrier 

My other dog (male) that I was super curious about came back as...omg, I'm still laughing at this...25% American Staffordshire Terrier, 25% lab, 12.5% Brittany, 12.5% English Cocker Spaniel, the rest could not be identified specifically.

Neat stuff!


----------

